

Scan business cards into more than 250 apps - WadeF
http://www.fullcontact.com/cardreader/integrations/

======
blairbeckwith
I love what Zapier has done for integrating services. Keep it up guys.

~~~
gk1
Wrong company... Or am I missing some connection?

~~~
mikeknoop
FullContact's mobile apps are using Zapier to connect to most of the apps
listed on this page.

------
mikeknoop
Big shoutout to Travis @ FullContact for making this happen. Lots of work over
the past few months.

I love the use case "When I scan a business card, automatically invite them on
LinkedIn to connect". Then I can toss the card guilty free.

------
tamersalama
CardMunch originally used real-people too. Don't know what happened when they
moved to LinkedIn (and their latest demise).

How does your service compare to CardMunch's replacement with EverNote?

~~~
bradmccarty
CardMunch still (for the next few days anyway) uses real people. That didn't
change when the company moved under LinkedIn. Unfortunately there was an
opportunity there that was never really seized.

As for how we compare? That's a matter of personal preference.

While I like Evernote a lot, and use it daily, it's just not where I want to
store my contacts. Nothing about that makes sense to me. My contacts need to
be where they're the most accessible, from the device that I'm going to use to
get in touch with them.

I don't use a CRM, but if I did, I'd want to scan cards into it because that's
where it makes sense for those contacts to live. I'd want to segment them and
I'd want to pull them into my phone when I needed them. None of these things
are easy to do when you use Evernote as your repository. It's great for being
your "second brain", but not so great for being your phone book.

------
BorisMelnik
Just tried this out. I could see this being an app that I would use. Only
negative (not an app negative) is in the beginning getting all of them scanned
in. I have a few 100 biz cards and wouldn't mind having them stored digitally.

The transcribing aspect looks interesting. I am still waiting for my first few
to process but very curious to see how their OCR works out.

~~~
bradmccarty
The big thing to mention here is that we don't use OCR, we use real people.
It's the main differentiator (aside from the Zapier integration) between Card
Reader and just about every other alternative. Yes, it's slower, but it's also
incredibly accurate. And really, when was the last time that you scanned in a
business card and needed the information from it 20 seconds later?

------
JimmaDaRustla
Cool. I use CamCard for Android - you can choose where to store your contact
information, but most likely not as many options as this.

------
jbverschoor
I use scanbizcards. It does OCR and all, doesn't NEED to add to your adress
book, and I just love the coverflow view :)

~~~
pbharrin
Why does it need to add your address book?

------
splitbrain
"This app is incompatible with all of your devices." I have a Nexus 4 and
Nexus 7. Not exactly weird hardware.

~~~
bradmccarty
Hey Andreas, I figured out what's going on.

Because we use real people to transcribe the cards, we found that we were
having trouble with accuracy when the cards are in languages other than
English. As such, we flagged the app to countries that have English the
primary language.

As we scale the app, we're going to enable more countries. But right now we
wanted to make sure that we're providing the best possible experience, even if
that means to a smaller base of users.

Very sorry for the inconvenience.

------
ForHackernews
People use business cards?

